# Ist es okay, "protected" im Package zu nutzen



## System.exit(0) (2. Dez 2015)

Hallo,

ich verstehe, wie Kapselung funktioniert.
Was mir nicht ganz klar ist, ob die Verwendung von "protected" Objekten innerhalb eines Packages in Ordnung ist oder ob ich damit mehr Probleme als Lösungen bekomme.

Zurzeit muss ich in vielen Klassen im Konsturktor diese Objekte mit übergeben, da diese Klassen immer wieder auf Daten in diesen potentiellen protected Objekten zugreifen.

Bei der derzeitigen Komplexität wird das langsam anstrengend 

mfg


System.exit(0)


----------



## Flown (2. Dez 2015)

Also die Devise bei Sichtbarkeit und generell beim API basteln lautet: So wenig wie möglich (Sichtbarkeit, Spielraum des Benutzers, ...) und so viel wie nötig!


----------

